# عظيم انت يا الله



## الياس دكور (9 أبريل 2007)

عظيم أنت ياالله
  عظيم أنت ياالله لا اله مثلك أنت الذي أحببتنا ونحن خطاة ،نظرت إلى مذلتنا  وأعطيتنا الفداء  بعذاب الرب حين حمل أوجاعنا 
 وصلب على الصليب ومات وقبر باليوم التالت من اجل خلاصنا .
انك صالح يارب والى الأبد رحمتك . انظر يارب بعين الرحمة والرأفة إلى خرافك يارب اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وآثامنا التي فعلناها بالفكر ،القول أو الفعل . أعطنا يا  رب أن نسمع صوتك نعرفك ونتبعك ونعمل كل ما تأمرنا بيه  . لأنك يا رب أنت الراعي الصالح وأنت الذي قلت  رعيتي تعرفني أناديها تسمع صوتي وتتبعني .
يا رب أنت قلت إنا واقف على الباب واقرع فمن فتح لي ادخل وأتعشى معه نعم يارب ها أنا افتح باب قلبي لكي تسكنه يارب ولا تفارقه البتة  تمنحني يا رب النعمة المجانية والتي أعطيتنا إياها منذ أمنا بك أيها الحبيب يسوع . 
أمين وصادق أنت يا رب الجنود أمين يا صانع السماء والأرض ،آمين يا حامل خطايا العالم . 
يارب نعلم انك أنت نور العالم ، ومن يتبعك لا يسير بالظلام البتة  لأن النور يطرد الظلام .
نعم يا رب افتح سرائر قلبي ،قلبا تقيآ أعطني بالله وروحا مستقيما جدد بأحشائي .
يا رب منذ سمعت صوتك واستجبت له من كل قلبي  وعملت بيه تغيرت حياتي يارب صرت الهج باسمك نهارا وليلا  وافعم قلبي بالمحبة ، وإنني اشعر يا رب إنني طائر ومحلق بالفضاء مبتعدا عن العالم الشرير وحتى لو فكرت بقول كلمة لا تليق الروح الساكن في يمنعني من التفوه . 
يارب إنني أمجدك وأدعو الناس إن تمجدك وأنني بفخر اخبر كم صنعت بي يا الله .
أشكرك ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح الذي هو أنت امسآ اليوم والى الأبد آمين


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عظيم انت يا الله*

كلمات بسيطة اووووي
وجميله
شكرا ليك


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عظيم انت يا الله*

الكلمات جيملة اوى يا الياس و انتة اصلا علطول كلماتك جميلة


----------



## الياس دكور (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عظيم انت يا الله*

الاخوة  ميرولا  وسبارو  اشكر تشجيعكم لي الرب يبارككم ودمتم في خدمة الرب يسوع المسيح


----------

